# First System Build



## wings88 (Jul 23, 2006)

I am planning on building my own computer done for the first time. I dont have much money, as of now I only have $860 and the system will be mostly for internet / gaming. I dont have really alot of experience installing hardware, the most I've done was install a dvd burner drive and a pci video card with my friend watching me(helping me really) to make sure I dont screw nothin up, and besides that I've opened my parents new pc they got in may of 05. I added what will most likely be the parts I'm buying from newegg, I just have to wait for the rest of my money from my parents since they owe it to me after I loaned it to them at first. I'll list the parts I have picked, and give me suggestions on whats good / bad and so on. Thanks

 DVD Burner http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827152058
Case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811144125
Floppy Drive http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16821152005
Hard Drive http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822148105
Motherboard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131517
Videocard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16814130017
RAM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16820145491
CPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16819103533

Subtotal:  	$769.94
Tax:              $53.90
Shipping:  	$39.93
Total:   	 $863.77

I will most likely have more than 863 when I have all my money, so just forget that little extra 3 bucks


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Jul 23, 2006)

choose a AM2 motherboard and processor and DD2 ram then you will have a good first build.  the prices should be around the same of you other components you have selected.


----------



## gR3iF (Jul 23, 2006)

wait till amd make price cuts

take an am2 system

take this hdd and this ram and this cpu 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813130049
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822152025
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103637 (oc this one)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835109125 (with this)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814125025 (this video card recommend by tomshardware)


----------



## wings88 (Jul 24, 2006)

I really dont wanna overclock anything since I never have done it before and I dont want my new system exploding on me or something lol, but yea I'm not 100% sure on when I'm gonna order but I know it'll be in a few months or so.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jul 24, 2006)

personally, i wouldn't do the floppy drive.  anything you can do with a floppy you can do with a usb flash drive now.  it'll save 12 bucks you can spend on the cooler for cpu or video card

or buy two 6 dollar sandwiches


----------



## wings88 (Jul 24, 2006)

I just wanted to include a floppy drive because incase I have to install motherboard drivers or something and it only comes with the stuff on a floppy disc ya know? and I know people always told me not to go with the stock powersupply, heatsink & fan that come with some cases, processors, etc, but I really dont know how to install any of that stuff so thats why I just left it the way it was.


----------

